# 30th St crackdown on free rides?



## DowneasterPassenger (Apr 5, 2010)

I tried to board a SEPTA train at 30th for the "free ride" to Suburban station and was challenged to show a ticket or pass before boarding. Fortunately I had an Amtrak ticket and that was ok. Used to be you could always ride SEPTA regional rail free between the downtown stations because ticket collection started after 30th or Market East.

Is this a new SEPTA enforcement policy? One local guy said he rode 30th to Suburban every weekday for 3 years and was asked for a ticket only once.


----------



## MrEd (Apr 5, 2010)

Last year I was asked to show my amtrak ticket, that was my first and only transfer.


----------



## had8ley (Apr 18, 2010)

As with Ed I can't remember being asked for being asked for a tix to Center City only once and that was in the '60's when I went to Villanova !


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Apr 20, 2010)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> I tried to board a SEPTA train at 30th for the "free ride" to Suburban station and was challenged to show a ticket or pass before boarding.


You mean I can ride for free on the R5, if I am going to/from an Amtrak trip at the 30th Street station? I assume I need a "same day" Amtrak ticket?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2010)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to board a SEPTA train at 30th for the "free ride" to Suburban station and was challenged to show a ticket or pass before boarding.
> ...


You can ride for free if you're boarding at Market East or Suburban station going to 30th Street station, or the reverse. But you cannot ride for free from any other stop on the R5 to 30th Street with a same day Amtrak ticket.


----------



## FrankStar (Apr 20, 2010)

I take the R2 from Market East to Wilmington and back every day. Normally, there is no checking of tickets between Market East and University City in either direction. (I have an All Zones monthly pass, so it makes no difference to me.)

However, there is one overzealous female conductor who makes every single passenger from those stations show a ticket before boarding. People usually just jump on the next train if they don't have the correct ticket available.


----------

